
Ask HN: Hello, I'm bipolar. Do you have any advice? - WillToLive
I'm 23, and it's been 2 years that I'm suffering from a sever mood disorder. Periods of depression where everything seems wrong. And small periods (hours) of clear mind thinking, where everything just make sense. And then periods of stability where I'm, well, like everybody else. 
I was told by a friend that this is called a bipolar disorder http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipolar_disorder. I started looking for reasons that might have caused this, so maybe it is the alcohol? or lack of sleep? or maybe a past relationship failure? I just don't know what changed in my life that can be behind this.
The only thing I know is that it is affecting my life in a very strange way; making me both creative and self-hater. 
Did anyone here, members of HN, suffer from this? Do you have any advice ?
Please do share your experiences<p>PS: I know, my english sucks.
======
mbenjaminsmith
Although I'm undiagnosed I do have symptoms and a family history of the
disorder. The number one thing I did in my adult life to stabilize myself is
this combo: no coffee, no cigarettes, no alcohol, moderate exercise, _regular_
sleep and lots of fruits and veggies.

If you think that path might work for you, take it slowly. Quit the coffee
(and cigarettes if you smoke). That will help you get back to a normal sleep
schedule. Cut your drinking way down after that. I'm talking 1 - 2 drinks a
week. After you've done that for a couple months try adding in some exercise.

You should also see a professional, but in my experience (via my family) they
tend to focus on medicating you. That may or may not be necessary for you, but
the above will _definitely_ help you out.

------
michael_dorfman
My advice is: don't go looking for medical or psychological advice on internet
discussion groups. If you're suffering from a severe mood disorder, you should
be talking to a therapist/psychologist/psychiatrist.

~~~
WillToLive
Thank you for this piece of advice. I was actually looking for someone with a
past experience dealing with bipolarity so I can "orientate" my search.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Even if you found someone with a past experience dealing with bipolarity,
there's no telling whether their experience would generalize to yours.

Don't worry about "orientating" your search. Just go out and get professional
help. If you choose inappropriately (among the
therapist/psychologist/psychiatrist spectrum), they'll be happy to refer you
to someone more suitable.

------
auganov
Just don't let the thought of having that disorder grow on you. Don't waste
time reading about it, looking for a solution. That's how you make it a real
problem.

Work on your motivation/determination to do whatever that is that you want to
achieve or find it if you still have not. Brain is a muscle that has to be
exercised.

Till that day there is very little research on almost any mental disorder. I
wouldn't be suprised if most are self induced. Even if not most treatments
don't have much grounding anyways.

------
gburt
Your English is great, being self-deprecating is a bad way to make yourself
feel good about yourself. There is a direct effect between saying something
and believing it. If you feel the need to tell people that English is your
second language, tell them that.

The little things count. :-)

------
adrianwaj
Go speak to a few naturopaths, and look at improving your health in general.
Then go seek proper medical help.

